# New/ First litters here! Brindle Tri too!



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a couple of litters I am very excited about, and had to share! I know some of you may already have seen them, Sorry!!!

First is this litter - mom had a very large litter and some babies were fostered to another mom with no issues- these were born may 19th- babies are all a bit smaller I guess because of the large litter size?









Second are some tri's ! I had decent luck for my first litter of them (at least I think so!) I wish a few had more white but the markings are already an improvement! These were born May 20th







Just had to share


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are all so gorgeous ***jealous***


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

also jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the brindle Dutch! :shock:  :love1


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh! Haha, in my excitement I almost forgot about the nearly perfect brindle dutch buck-



He DOES have a spot on his side though. (this is from a few days ago)

Pretty good luck for a first few litters I think!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations,I can almost feel how thrilled you are.


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

A few new photos!













and a fun one


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I am so jealous! gorgeous Mice!!! How do you get such gorgeous photos! one of my current tri colors look almost exactly like one in your litter too! Lemme see if i have a picture..


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Photography is a hobby of mine- I especially love photographing animals of all kinds- these pictures were taken fairly quickly but they did turn out alright! But there were certainly a lot of blurry photos that didn't turn out for every clear one haha! The little ones grow so fast!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Which one do you think is a brindle tri?


----------



## acrylicprism (Feb 13, 2012)

Was actually told the one snowy ish brindle with the tan is a brindle tri- and that the other may be a tri too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks; I'm not sure I'd agree that it is a tri, as the black and yellow are natural products of the brindled genes. On the other hand, you do obviously have diluted and reverted portions. *shrug*


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

*drools* GORGEOUS, stunning babies all of them.


----------

